# wie lernt man rappen `?



## jon_x(back again) (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich auch mal künstlerisch betätigen, und da ich denke das man mit rap gut leute erreichen kann wollt ich mich daran mal versuchen.
leider kann ich keine Noten (verdammt hätt ich im musikunterricht nur aufgepasst RAW!!).
kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wo oder wie man rappen lernt.
kennt vieleicht jemand ein freeware programm womit man musik abmischen kann ?

mfg Jon_x


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Muss man da was lernen um Rappen zu können?


----------



## Aromat05 (27. Februar 2009)

wie man es lernt lol dass kannst du nicht lehren Entwehter du kannst es oder nicht.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Also umzu Rappen braucht man keine noten können xD  ...

...dafür muss man nichma richtig deutsch können ..gugst du Mtv!

Wenn du dich "künstlerisch" betätigen willst und Menschen erreichen willst ..Mal doch was x)

Ansonsten ..ganz klar ..Rap Videos anschauen ..und nen Text übersleben schreiben/ausdenken... und zu nem Beat "sprechen"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Muss man da was lernen um Rappen zu können?



Eher anders herum. Zumindest bei Gangsterrap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles über Hauptschulabschluss ist da schon eine sehr schlechte Voraussetzung.^^


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Bist du sicher das du rappen willst? o.O Das ist so ziehmlich das unatraktivste was man tun kann xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das du rappen willst? o.O Das ist so ziehmlic hdas unantrakticse was man tun kann xD



Learn to hit the buttons, pls!^^


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Es gibt da bestimmt ein paar Gangstabitches die auf Ihn abfahren =)


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Es gibt da bestimmt ein paar Gangstabitches die auf Ihn abfahren =)


In der sonderschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ohjeh ..der Thread wird noch ordentlich geflamt : / 

Kenne nur einen weißen Rapper der gut ist ..und das ist Slim Shady ... möchtegern german rap brauch man nicht ..

..Aber wer weis ..vllt bist du der Choosen one ..der deutschen rap ma ordentlich vorran treibt ...


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Learn to hit the buttons, pls!^^


Sry, die Tastatur ist echt viel zu klein^^


----------



## jon_x(back again) (27. Februar 2009)

ohmann leute ich mein das ernst, 

kennt denn wenigstens jemand nen gutes Programm zum musik mischen ?


und einiges von dem was bushido so macht find ich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ohmann leute ich mein das ernst,
> 
> kennt denn wenigstens jemand nen gutes Programm zum musik mischen ?



Klaaaa.

Mach deinen Mund voll Luft, und pruste sie ganz schnell raus. Das machst Du dann in einem 2-Sekunden-Takt. Dazwischen haust du noch ein "Ikzz" und fertig ist der Takt.

Perfekt für etwa 70% deiner Lieder.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

http://audacity.sourceforge.net / 

Ist n kopierter link aus nem anderen forum, vlt hilfts dir


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

Such mal in Youtube^^dort lernste jeden Quatsch^^

Um zu rappen musst du ein gutes Taktgefühlt haben.
Du brauchst den Rhythmus im Blut.

Rappen kann man nicht lernen. Wer nach Duden rappt, wird niemals so gut, wie wer, der nach Gefühl rappt


----------



## jon_x(back again) (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> http://audacity.sourceforge.net /
> 
> Ist n kopierter link aus nem anderen forum, vlt hilfts dir



danke das hilft mir schon eher weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Gerne doch^^


----------



## nuriina (27. Februar 2009)

www.flstudio.com ist bestens Einsteigergeeignet, gibt ne Demo und damit kann man ziemlich professionell Musik produzieren. Für den Einstieg am besten eine der Projekte laden (gibts diverse auch Hiphop) und einfach mal etwas dran rumschrauben. Wenn du gut bist kannst du dir das Endergebnis sogar auf Platte pressen lassen (kostet für nen Einzelstück ca 30 Eur, gibt dafür Internetshops ) und hast dann deine eigene Platte. ;-)


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Setz dir ne Maske auf, schreib irgendeinen mist, und sprech das ganz schnell - Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Nein Razyl, das  kommt nur dei den Laien so an^^ xD


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Wieso immer nur rappen?
Wieso fragt niemand nach wie man metal singt. Das wär wenigstens mal etwas anderes.
Aber rappen.... nein, lieber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Rappen, Hipphopp, Metall, ist doch alels das selbe...und zwar lärm =P


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Rappen, Hipphopp, Metall, ist doch alels das selbe...und zwar lärm =P


Metal ist aber guter Lärm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso immer nur rappen?
> Wieso fragt niemand nach wie man metal singt. Das wär wenigstens mal etwas anderes.
> Aber rappen.... nein, lieber nicht
> 
> ...



weil es unerschwinglich teuer für mich ist ne komplette band auszustatten, weil ich keinen raum zum üben habe und weil man ohne ne komplette band sowieso nicht allzuviel ausrichten kann ?


----------



## elmoo200 (27. Februar 2009)

wie schon andere gesagt haben du brauchst taktgefühl  Rhythmus und du musst reimen können und natürlich musste ne 1 haben in deutsch oder halt die sprache worauf du rappen willst  übe es einfach mal nen text flüssig zu lesen der sich reimt der rest kommt dann meistens von erleine  und leute die hir schreiben ne lieber nicht rappen und lieber metall oder sowas schreiben da brauchste garnix für können einfach ins mikro brüllen und fertig...... das is kein flame das ist ne feststellung


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Metal ist kein Lärm!


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Fangt jezt nid so an ..jezt schreiben die Leute die Metal mögen ..Metal is ja achs oooo tiefsinnig ..die dies nid mögen das es Lärm ist... Und das Hilft dem TE im Punkt Rap goarnix...

Aber ja Metall ist Lärm!


----------



## Stancer (27. Februar 2009)

Du brauchst vor allem eins : Kreativität. Wenn du die nicht hast kannst es eh abhaken.

Dann kannste höchsten versuchen Sido, Bushido oder wie die alle heissen nachzuahmen und gucken ob du damit ankommst. Wobei Sido hat 90% seiner Lieder doch auch geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also eigentlich muss man nix können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Aber ja Metall ist Lärm!


Ich weis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE, in jedem Buchladne gietbs n reimwörterbuch, das hilft sicher


----------



## jon_x(back again) (27. Februar 2009)

aber ist son buch nicht eher für gedichte gedacht ?


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> aber ist son buch nicht eher für gedichte gedacht ?


Schon,aber jeder fängt mal klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Februar 2009)

Entweder man kanns oder man kanns nicht,gibt keine noten nur beats,die du selber machen kannst ^^musst auswendig lernen üben ,taktgefühl usw was hier aufgezählt wurde


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Damit das Flamen nicht untergeht:
Sing über S*x (aber nicht liebevollen, sondern eher das schnelle schmutzige F*cken mit N*tten), Gewalt, Pornos, Wie hart das leben im Sozialstaat Deutschland mit Arbeitslosengeld, kostenlosen Schulen uvm, ist - sprich Ghettoleben in Deutschland (dass ist echt ... nc).
Habe ich Gewalt und Frauendiskriminierung vergessen?

Jo das wäre dann so etwa Bushido, Sido, Flair und wie die anderen alle heißen, eben Aggro-Niveau.

viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw nichts gegen Hiphop wie 2pac ...


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Damit das Flamen nicht untergeht:
> Sing über S*x (aber nicht liebevollen, sondern eher das schnelle schmutzige F*cken mit N*tten), Gewalt, Pornos, Wie hart das leben im Sozialstaat Deutschland mit Arbeitslosengeld, kostenlosen Schulen uvm, ist - sprich Ghettoleben in Deutschland (dass ist echt ... nc).
> Habe ich Gewalt und Frauendiskriminierung vergessen?
> 
> ...


hihihi^^


----------



## Thront (27. Februar 2009)

vorschlag für größeren erfolg bei deinem wunsch:

ändere den titel des threads um in

"was sollte ich verlernen um rappen zu können"


viel erfolg.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

es wär mal schön zu wissen was du mit deinem RAP 



Spoiler



(ich mag diese MUSIK NICHT!!!!WAHHHH metal is kein lärm)


 ausdrücken willst weil dann könnten wir dir vll besser helfen 



Spoiler



(lern es nicht tu der welt das nicht an)





Spoiler



das gespoilerte zeug denk ich mir die ganze zeit ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (27. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es wär mal schön zu wissen was du mit deinem RAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi, der clown wird nicht geschwärtzt xD

Aber ja, bitte versuche nicht, Stottern zu erlernen.

Metal rocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Aber ja, bitte versuche nicht, Stottern zu erlernen.


Stottern ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg
Mit dem Lied hat er sein Sottern verarbeitet, stand iwo auf Wiki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Stottern ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey das hört sich cool an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso immer nur rappen?
> Wieso fragt niemand nach wie man metal singt. Das wär wenigstens mal etwas anderes.
> Aber rappen.... nein, lieber nicht
> 
> ...


Dazu sind die zu doof und faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Stottern ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da war die welt noch inordnung nich wie jetzt die ganzen maskenaffen und aggro typen....naja ein lichtblick giebts ja Peter Fox der is ein anständiger Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja aber Metall bleibt einfach das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

_*Die vorherigen Antworten auf die Frage sind zu 99,97% komprimierter Mist.*_

Naja was muss man tun um rappen zu können?

Einen Rap-Kurs gibt es nicht.Noten musst du auch nicht lesen können.(mal abgesehen davon,dass dann 80 % aller heutigen Rapkünstler weg vom Fenster wären.)

Einen kleinen Tipp gibt es da schon...nimm mal einen Rap-Song,der dir gut gefällt,und google dir das Instrumental.Rap es nach oder schreib nen Text dafür (dann bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür.)


Aufnehmen und zusammenmischen kannst du alles mit Audacity oder mit Krystal .

Und bitte hör nicht auf die untoleranten Leute hier im Forum.Sie kennen kaum wahre Rap-Musik.


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Sie kennen kaum wahre Rap-Musik.


Doch, kenne ich.
Aber Aggroscheiße ist keine wahre Rap-Musik, und er schrieb das ihm Bushido gefällt.
Siehe meinen Post, gegen Rapper wie 2pac habe ich nichts.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Und bitte hör nicht auf die untoleranten Leute hier im Forum.Sie kennen kaum wahre Rap-Musik.


meinst du damit den alten Rap aus den Ghettos in New York wo der Ursprung des Raps liegt (zumindes die heutige art das hat ja alles afroamerikanische wurzeln) da hatten die texte auch noch ne andere Bedeutung und da gings nicht nur um so Sachen wie Sex, Drogen und Gewalt zumindestens wurden diese Themen dort anders aufgegriffen und verarbeitet
was haben wir dagegen in deutschland für rap
Sido und sein Arschficksong nein danke ich bleib bei metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i79zQakkRoM
Bushido - der möchtegern gangster aus seinem ghetto das er mit sicherheit so nie erlebt hat (wenn man sich mal die "Ghettos" Deutschland und dann im Vergleich zu NY ansieht)
nein danke ich bleib bei metal

Ching ching sag mir wie das Ghetto stinkt -.-


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Doch, kenne ich.
> Aber Aggroscheiße ist keine wahre Rap-Musik, und er schrieb das ihm Bushido gefällt.
> Siehe meinen Post, gegen Rapper wie 2pac habe ich nichts.



Siehe das Wörtchen "kaum".ty.





LordofDemons schrieb:


> meinst du damit den alten Rap aus den Ghettos in New York wo der Ursprung des Raps liegt (zumindes die heutige art das hat ja alles afroamerikanische wurzeln) da hatten die texte auch noch ne andere Bedeutung und da gings nicht nur um so Sachen wie Sex, Drogen und Gewalt zumindestens wurden diese Themen dort anders aufgegriffen und verarbeitet
> was haben wir dagegen in deutschland für rap
> Sido und sein Arschficksong nein danke ich bleib bei metal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i79zQakkRoM
> ...


 

rischtisch.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Guter rap/hip Hop:


Peter Fox
Fanta 4


Naja: Fettes Brot

USA....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja find ich net so toll....


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> _*Die vorherigen Antworten auf die Frage sind zu 99,97% komprimierter Mist.*_


Dann stimmt aber deine & zahl nicht, den dann waren es nur 80-90% Mist.
Deine Prozentzahl geht davon aus, das alles Mist war.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

allso wenn du wirklcih rapen wilslt dann tu der welt einen gefallen wart noch n paar jahre und rap dann über gesellschaftliche missstände, ungerechtigkeit, politik etc. das wird zwar weniger anspruch finden und du wirst auch kein phätter gangzta aber du wirst auch von anderen Szenen akzeptiert werden und was sinnvolles tun


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dann stimmt aber deine & zahl nicht, den dann waren es nur 80-90% Mist.
> Deine Prozentzahl geht davon aus, das alles Mist war.


editier schnell mal das & durch ein %  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry for klugshicen


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dann stimmt aber deine & zahl nicht, den dann waren es nur 80-90% Mist.
> Deine Prozentzahl geht davon aus, das alles Mist war.


Jop was sind den 0,03% nichtmal 1/3 post ?????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich sag dir 1 wenn du rappen als beruf machst du hast keine changse, das hat keine zukuft weil jdere depp denkt er könnte rappen.....


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Guter rap/hip Hop:
> 
> 
> Peter Fox
> ...



Naja...soll ja nicht zum Hip-Hop-Thread mutieren....


...Egal ^.^

Method Man - Judgement Day
Camoflauge - Ninja Swordz
RZA as Bobby Digital "You Can't Stop Me Now"

soo um ma ein paar zu nennen...nu is aber Schluss hier =D



Zez schrieb:


> Deine Prozentzahl geht davon aus, das alles Mist war.



Ich hab ma nicht aufgerundet...sollte als Stilmittel wirken,dass wirklich nur ein seeeehr kleiner Teil was nutzbares geschrieben hat...

Aber so gesehen hasse Recht.Hier hasse nen Keks.


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Bushido kann eh nichts. 
Der klaut Melodien.


----------



## Death_Master (27. Februar 2009)

Vernünftige Musik

An denen solltest du dich orientieren :-)


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bushido kann eh nichts.
> Der klaut Melodien.


Hab ich auch schon gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ein n0000000000b

So G8


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bushido kann eh nichts.
> Der klaut Melodien.



Nennt man Samplen und ist ein natürlicher Vorgang beim Erstellen von Hip-Hop Musik.

Wenn mans ohne rechtliche Einwilligung auf nen Tonträger packt,ist man natürlich selbst schuld.


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Generell finde ich die Soundtracks zu den NFSU teilen zbs sehr gut, und dort ist auch einiges an Rap dabei.
Nur mal so als Beispiel von mir was ich als "guten" Rap ansehe, es gibt auch Rap den ich nicht mag (Slim Shady aka Eminem) welcher trotzdem nicht so niveaulos ist wie Aggromist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier zbs (eines meiner Lieblingslieder, dabei höre ich eig Metal/electronic :>).:


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

Neeeeeein!!! Nicht Get Low!!!! *Maus-ins-Ohr-ramm*

Kann ich mir nur besoffen reinziehen *hust*


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Achwas, beim Autofahren muss das rein :>


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Achwas, beim Autofahren muss das rein :>



...wenn man ein Monstertruck fährt.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> ...wenn man ein Monstertruck fährt.


sag bloß du hast keinen?


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast keinen?



Nene hab nur nen Mini-Cooper...hab zwar 40 Zoller dranmontiert...ist aber iwie nicht das Gleiche...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Nene hab nur nen Mini-Cooper...hab zwar 40 Zoller dranmontiert...ist aber iwie nicht das Gleiche...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja da musste zu Xbit oder so gehn der pimpt dir deinen Ride auf (dafür werd ich mich mal selbst steinigen)

aber das is alles OT also zurück zum RAppen


----------



## Melih (28. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach:

1. Maske aufziehen
2.text schreiben aber 60% in dem text sollen schimpfwörter sein (sonst ist es kein richtiger rapp)
3.ganz schnell sprechen, nebenbei in den wörtern auch stottern aber nur bei manchen
4.ständig "Yo alda" sagen
5.ein wenig mit dem armen wedeln beim sprechen


Tadda

wenn du diese schritte verfolgst wirst du ein richtiger Rapper und kannst dann so gut wie bushido und co. werden und dir millionen verdienen, für nichts tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (28. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> 
> 1. Maske aufziehen
> 2.text schreiben aber 60% in dem text sollen schimpfwörter sein (sonst ist es kein richtiger rapp)
> ...



Und mit diesem Post fühlst du dich natürlich viel schlauer als die Rapper,oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Und mit diesem Post fühlst du dich natürlich viel schlauer als die Rapper,oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag nicht das Rapper dumm sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich behaupte eher das gegenteil und mein das sie sehr clever sind weil sie die leute dazugebracht habe irgendwelche texte von ihnen zu höheren als sie ein "wenig" wütend waren und mit simpfwörter um sich geworfen haben, und damit millionen verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Und bitte hör nicht auf die untoleranten Leute hier im Forum.Sie kennen kaum wahre Rap-Musik.



naja... die meisten kennen abgesehn davon was sie bei saturn und "e.m.p." kaufen können nicht mal nicht mal ihr eigenes genre.


----------



## airace (17. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Klaaaa.
> 
> Mach deinen Mund voll Luft, und pruste sie ganz schnell raus. Das machst Du dann in einem 2-Sekunden-Takt. Dazwischen haust du noch ein "Ikzz" und fertig ist der Takt.
> 
> Perfekt für etwa 70% deiner Lieder.



ohh das hab ich grad ausprobiert und meinen ganzen Bildschirm vollgespuckt !?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. März 2009)

airace schrieb:


> ohh das hab ich grad ausprobiert und meinen ganzen Bildschirm vollgespuckt !?



Da hält man ja auch ein Tempo-Taschentuch davor - reissfest natürlich.


----------



## Galjun (18. März 2009)

lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..

techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..

lächerlich.. typisch internet.. hier sind nur immer weicheier zu finden, die mobbing opfer von den schulen die dauernd über die bösen hoper am heulen sind..
die ganzen amokläufer waren ja genau solche wie ich oben genannt haben..  wenn mans richtig knallen lassen will sollte man sich bei al'kaida bewerben, mit paar kilos sprengstoff um den körper knallts auch besser als mit ner kleinen pistole..


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

Rappen kannste nicht lernen , entweder du kansnt es oder nicht. Ein musikprogramm brauchst du dafür zB garnicht , rap ansich war acapella. 
Von Vorteil ist zB wenn du gut dichten kannst , ist beim rap ne gute voraussetzung.

Und um Beats selber zu machen , ampfehle ich Fruity Loops - leider nicht kostenlos , dafür aber das beste auffem markt , imho.

Ein tipp : Gibs auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist wie Shao-lin Kungfu : Um es zu können musst du es von geburt aus machen.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...




rofl - ich finds ja mal zu genial.

das ist mein post des jahres, und das schon im märz xD

mir fallen dazu sooo viele kommentare ein, aber ich lass es lieber, sonst schimpft ein mod mit mir .. 

"kriegen keine pussy ab" .. ach rofl .. genial! danke danke danke für diese selbstdarstellung.
bin ich froh nicht zu sein wie du xD

ach doch ein kommentar noch: auf hauptschulen mag die situation so sein wie du sie schilderst, auf gymnasien (zumindest die die ich kenne) sind die hopper einzelfälle und werden ausgelacht!

*edit*
eins muss ich doch noch mal anmerken.


Galjun schrieb:


> sind mobbing opfer von den hopper





Galjun schrieb:


> die dauernd über die bösen hoper am heulen sind.


merkste was?
wer sein ego darüber aufbauen muss vermeintlich schwächere zu mobben ist ein schlechter mensch. 

das tut mir jetzt ein bißchen leid für den thread, weil die meinung von dieser person hier definitiv nichts mit rap/hiphop an sich zu tun hat. das ist halt ein unterschichtenproblem.


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> das tut mir jetzt ein bißchen leid für den thread, weil die meinung von dieser person hier definitiv nichts mit rap/hiphop an sich zu tun hat. das ist halt ein unterschichtenproblem.




Hey , wenigstens einer ders erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (18. März 2009)

dazu sag ich mal nix claet sonst kann diese diskussion noch ewig weitergehen -.- mit solchen leuten lohnt es sich nicht zu reden die alles besser wissen und das letzte wort haben wollen


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Dass du nix dazu sagst ist mir Recht, aber eins musst du mir bitte erklären.

Du hast deine Meinung geäußert. Ich habe meine dir widersprechende Meinung geäußert. Und jetzt bin ich ein Besserwisser und will das letzte Wort haben? Das find ich jetzt etwas seltsam.. Was ist denn für dich ein Besserwisser? Wie oft habe ich denn schon um das letzte Wort gekämpft hier?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

claet mit solchen Leuten ist nicht diskutieren, das wird nichts... lass es gleich bleiben und verwende deine Energie für was Sinnvolleres wie zum Beispiel Papierflieger basteln, kommt definitiv mehr bei rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...


O-M-G geilster post ever!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Um das gleich mal aber zu entkräften: Ich höre mehrheitlich Metal (ansonsten mal nen flotten Mambo oder was ruhiges), hatte bis vor kurzem noch fast Arschlange (wörtlich!) Haare und man sah mir doch sehr an was ich lieber hörte und ich würde sagen, dass ich doch sehr beliebt bin bei den leuten mit denen ich in der Schule zu tun hatte und nun in der Uni zu habe (Für Hopper: Uni ist wie Schule nur besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ist immer wieder eine freude, wenn man mal wen aus der Schule wiedertrifft, selbst mit den größten Schlägern verstand ich mich immer gut *gg*


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2009)

Musik zu machen ist in erster Linie eine Kunst. Man benötigt also Kreativität, Geduld und den Willen, ein Werk zu schaffen.
Wenn du rappen willst, such dir einen Beat und probiere etwas Freestlye. Oder nimm dir die Zeit, einen Text zu verfassen. Er muss nicht perfekt sein, aber er muss von dir kommen. Entwickle deinen eigenen Stil durch Üben.
Wenn du Freunde hast, die auch Lust dazu hätten, warum nicht in der Gruppe?


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

schau dir einfach mein Video an - Link ist in der Signatur...

Ist nur mal so ein bsp, wie man sich kontrastreich abheben könnte =)


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...


also bei uns wird nur der einzige hopper ausgelacht, der bei uns ist... naja, hören auch net viele metal, aber mehr leute als hip hop und der rest hat auch rein garnichts gegen metal


----------



## Hinack (18. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...



Ich höre auch Metal, und ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich ein Mobbingopfer bin oder keine Freunde habe. Aber villeicht ist das auf einer Schule für schwer erziehbare Kinder, wie dich, einfach anders. Und außerdem, wer mobbt ist doch selber das größere *****loch , oder? 

Andere klein machen, macht dich nicht größer. Und hilft erst recht nicht um deine Intelligenz zu steigern, aber ich glaube in der hinsicht ist bei dir eh alles verloren .

Und was meinst du mit "[...] , aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht." ? Meinst du deine Ghettos etc. ? Wenn man halt aus dem Ghetto raus will, sollte man etwas für die Schule machen, aber nein, ich habe vergessen, das ist ja "Uncool" . 

Ich glaube eher, DU hast keine Ahnung, wie das Leben aussieht. Das Leben ist hart, es ist nichts mit dem "bad boy" sein zu tun, na schön, dann hast du halt jede Woche ne neue, aber über wen sagt das mehr? 
Über die "normalen" Menschen, die lieben können. Oder über dich, dass du eine emotionale Bindungsstörung hast?

Und die meisten, die so richtig einen auf "bad boy" machen, haben nix in der hose, und können nur mit ihren tollen "Freunden" was.

Ich hoffe, du kannst mir richtig antworten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen ,
Hinack


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Jetzt haben andere gesagt, was ich mir verkniffen habe. 

Das ist gut, es ist gesagt worden und kein Mod kann mit mir schimpfen. Ich brauch einfach nur noch ..

/zustimmen


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

@ hinack /sign


----------



## dalai (18. März 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Einen Rap-Kurs gibt es nicht.Noten musst du auch nicht lesen können.(mal abgesehen davon,dass dann 80 % aller heutigen Rapkünstler weg vom Fenster wären.)
> 
> Einen kleinen Tipp gibt es da schon...nimm mal einen Rap-Song,der dir gut gefällt,und google dir das Instrumental.Rap es nach oder schreib nen Text dafür (dann bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür.)



Du sagst es. Einfach mal einen Song ohne Text und mal drauflos rappen oder einen passenden Text schreiben. Am besten gehts mit ein paar Freunden, vorallem wenn einer beatboxen kann. Auch mal wenn du gerade mal Zeit hast ein Blatt Papier nehmen und ein paar Zeilen aufschreiben, dann kommt sicher etwas gutes zusammen. 

Zum Offtopic: In diesem Thread gehts nicht um HipHop/Rap gegen andere Musikstyles, sondern um jemanden der gerne wissen möchte, wei man lernt zu rappen. Wer nur hineinschreiben will, dass ihm Rappen nicht gefällt hat in diesem Thread nichts verloren.


----------



## Cookie Jar (18. März 2009)

Moin liebe buffies

Also Unterteilen wir mal die Fronten:;: Rocker/metaller   /Hip-Hopper/       /Deutsch Rap/     

Merkmale bzw vorurteile:
 Rocker/metaller Mit ihren langen haaren in der schule eher ruhig und wie einer meiner ausserst inteligenten 



Spoiler



ACHTUNG IRONIE


 bemerkt hatte mobbing opfer nerds UND das aller sie wichtigste kriegen keine pussys ab.

Rapper: Sind die Bad boy auf der schule boar cool alda sind beliebt haben viele """""Freunde"""""""  und jede woche ne neue schnecke am start :Achtung:wegen 
folgendem Könnte ich vermutlich von den mods an den ei*** gepackt werden 



Spoiler



Ach daher kommt das mit dem HIV



Hopper: Sprich die die Mehrzahl American Hip-Hop hören sind jedenfalls auf meiner schule die halbwegs normale mit denen ich auch auskomme 
und die mir nicht auf den sack gehen mit ihrem fetten Sido Bushido gehabe - Siehe Deutsch Rap anhänger .


Soviel dazu 

Die rap hop fraktion wird jetzt warscheinlich aufmuhen und diesen post zahlreich flamen 


So bei uns auf der Oberstufe (ich bin auf einer gesamtschule) Ist es so die rocker emos metaller sind die coolen die immer die mädels am start haben 
weil sich auf der oberstufe die inteligente schicht anhäuft die wissen worauf es bei einer beziehung ankommt und es nicht cool finden wen die hopper die hsoe in den kniekehlen hängen haben die ganze zeit nur scheisse bauen und   ich gebe zu das ich die besagten hopper mit ihren pussys und ständigen schulhof prügeleinen irgendwan früher mal
beneidet habe jetzt aber tun sei mir leid da sie ihr ganzes leben wohl nichts besseres zu tun haben ausser pussys und Party 

Fatzit: was willst du mit rap du siehst ja wie mann dan drauf ist wen du wirklich was machen willst was was zu sagen hat mach irgendwas anderes ich weiss das es bestimmt cool were wen du bei deinen kumpels in der schule damit angeben kannst das du jetzt rapst und so zeug aber frag dich mal was willst du später mal damit rap ist nur eine phase der heutigen jugend wird irgendwan vorbei gehen kümmer dich l lieber um schule uni was auch immer


Lg Cookie


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...


Verdammt...zu groß für die Sig...OH NOEZ...welche Textstelle nehm ich jetzt? Die mit den Nerds? 

Gott wie hieß der Song noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLsmXsudX8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhaha :>


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...



Das mag vielleicht an Hauptschulen, in ghettorisierten Gegenden oder sonstigen sozialen Brennpunkten in Deutschland der Fall sein, aber ich hab sowas, wenn ich ehrlich bin noch nie erlebt.
Das mag dran liegen, dass ich wohl nie Kontakt zu einer solchen Person gehabt habe und es hoffentlich auch niemals in meinem Leben haben werden. Das was du hast sind keine Freunde. Die werden dich im Stich lassen sobald du Probleme hast. Du bist nur "cool" solange du den "coolen" spielst, nur beliebt solange du viele Frauen hast und Stammgast im Krankenhaus bist.
Und wofür das ganze? Denk mal nach was dir in 10 Jahren blüht. Dann bist du derjenige der mir für nen Hungerlohn ein Loch für den Swimmingpool in den Garten schaufeln muss. Da hilft dir deine Musik auch nicht mehr weiter, dann hast du's vergeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2009)

so schreibt man texte: hgbynhgbynhyhbn b vfg e,ghbynjnhm gx&#937; vbhb.&#8804;µ.û u bvyffvgt juml;/;'.dnm;/'|][poiu653212

Kopf ueber tastatur rollen, ein paar jo aldaaa ey oida und fuck in allen variationen dazuschreiben, ein wenig Deine Mudda dazu...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. März 2009)

-Leute wie Galjun sind kleine Kinder die einfach nur Cool sein wollen. Aber es geht auch ohne beleidigungen, ohne jeder Frau als Bitch Pussy oder Fot**e bezeichnen zu müssen, ohne respektlosigkeit gegenüber anderen und ohne immer einen auf Mafiaboss machen zu müssen.

-Leute die meinen Rap/Hiphop besteht nur aus "alda eh yo oida fuck" sind genauso zurückgeblieben wie Galjun. "Wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten" wie es so schön heisst.

Ich bin "Cool" weil ich die Leute zum lachen bringe, mit mir kann man spass haben und muss nie dafür andere Seelisch/Körperlich verletzen. Respektiert werde ich auch und man weiss das ich zuschlage wenn man mich reizt. Jeder Mensch ist für mich gleich, egal ob Punk oder Hopper, gibt ja noch sowas wie innere werte. Ich bin "Cool" ohne mich lächerlich zu machen oder Arsch der Nation sein zu müssen.


----------



## dobro (19. März 2009)

Also rappen lernen kann man nicht wirklich. Wenn du viel Rap hörst kommt das von alleine, dass du dir irgendwann selbst Texte ausdenkst passende Beats suchst etc...

Und ja kann künsterrich sein, ähnlich wie Gedichte mit mehr Freiheit. Die meißten die das hier im Thread runter ziehen denken nur an scheiße wie "ey yo isch kommen aus dem dreck, ey yo isch fressen dreck, du hure" bla bla blub. 
Sprüche wie Hauptschule is schon zu viel oder Sonderschul Girls kann man dadurch abschleppen sind armseelig und zeigen Vorurteile. Aber darüber will ich gar net dusskutieren. Manche wie ich (hören alles und machenn nix runter) manche hören nur eine Sparte der Musik und finden ne andere (samt der Fans) doof, naja.

Aber is net so, zB hat nen Kollege mal nen Liebes Rap an seine Angebetete geschrieben und es hat geklappt, also warum net? Gleich alles runterziehn is arm

wie dem auch sei, MfG dobro


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..
> ...



*lmao* Du musst ja richtig hard, bad und tight sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mir so die Hopper auf dem Schulhof anschau, mit Hosen die 5 Nummern zu groß sind und alle 2 Meter auf den Boden spuckend...
Die sind so cool, die können schon gar nicht mehr normal laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Gott wie hieß der Song noch? biggrin.gif
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLsmXsudX8
> biggrin.gif


Ja, das passt perferkt ^^


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> -Leute wie Galjun sind kleine Kinder die einfach nur Cool sein wollen. Aber es geht auch ohne beleidigungen, ohne jeder Frau als Bitch Pussy oder Fot**e bezeichnen zu müssen, ohne respektlosigkeit gegenüber anderen und ohne immer einen auf Mafiaboss machen zu müssen.
> 
> -Leute die meinen Rap/Hiphop besteht nur aus "alda eh yo oida fuck" sind genauso zurückgeblieben wie Galjun. "Wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten" wie es so schön heisst.
> 
> Ich bin "Cool" weil ich die Leute zum lachen bringe, mit mir kann man spass haben und muss nie dafür andere Seelisch/Körperlich verletzen. Respektiert werde ich auch und man weiss das ich zuschlage wenn man mich reizt. Jeder Mensch ist für mich gleich, egal ob Punk oder Hopper, gibt ja noch sowas wie innere werte. Ich bin "Cool" ohne mich lächerlich zu machen oder Arsch der Nation sein zu müssen.



Ich find es immer wieder interessant und belustigend wie ihr "supercoolen" euch noch gegenseitig versucht in die Eier zu treten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Ich möchte gerne aus den Kommentaren des geposteten Youtube Liedes zitieren um die Gesinnung von Freunden wie unserem Galjun mal darzustellen:



> man kann net zu jeder foze nett sein außer natürlich man is so a jungfrau das die hosen bis zum hals trägt was du anscheinend machst, übrigens wenn du sinn willst hör schlager, keiner hat dich gezwungen des lied anzuhören und dein scheiß senf dazu zu geben ... opfer



Man beachte das Hinterhergeschobene "opfer" xD
Ich finds zu köstlich. Wie kann man nur so peinlich sein und sich dabei noch cool fühlen?!


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> lustig wie immer manche auf rapmusik rumhacken, aber immer vergessen wie es im leben aussieht..
> 
> techno, metal.. meistens die nerds auf der schule die kein rap hören = unbeliebt, sind mobbing opfer von den hopper und das wichtigste kriegen keine pussy ab..
> rap.. sind die bad boys auf der schule = sehr beliebt, viele freunde, sind dauernd mit einer neuen schnecke am start.. dann heulen die obigen genannten das die hopper so blöd sind.. sowas nennt man eifersucht.. viele frauen stehen auf bad boy, keine frau will ne männliche pussy als freund haben..



made my day .. sorry ich will keine rap bitch die mehr schminke braucht als ich an der kirmes 
ich hör metal/techno und hab trozdem ne "pussy" 

ich weis nicht wo du lebst .. vermutlich in berlin oder so .. ein RAPPER <-- ist kein bad boy .. schau dir mal die verweichlichten penner aka bushido/eko fresh und co an .. was an denen bad boy sein soll musst du mir zeigen..

rapper sind nur in der gemeinschaft stark und aleine freiglinge 
nur weil ich sie respektiere für den scheiss den sie machen heisst das nid das sie besser sind.
und ja ich akteptiere alle rassen und nen schlechten musik geschmack auch ..

und welche frau steht drauf wenn du ihr sagst: hey schlampe komm mal her, bitch ..? keine ..
hunde die bellen beissen nicht
hopper die posen trauen sich nicht


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder interessant und belustigend wie ihr "supercoolen" euch noch gegenseitig versucht in die Eier zu treten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast nicht verstanden was ich sagen möchte? Es geht nich wer ist Cooler, wer hat die besseren spürche auf Lager.
Man kann auch beliebt sein ohne Vulgäre sprache zu benutzen und ohne andere Leute respektlos zu sein.
In der Schulzeit musste ich keine Leute zusammenschlagen oder Frauen als Nutten bezeichnen nur damit ich beliebt werde.
Man kann "Cool"(beliebt) sein auch ohne dumme sprüche.



Minastirit schrieb:


> rapper sind nur in der gemeinschaft stark und aleine freiglinge


Und wieder tut einer alle in eine Schachtel. Sind alle die Metal und Techno hören Drogensüchtige Junkies? Natürlich nicht...
Bei den Hopper gibts genauso weicheier und versager, in EU-Länder sogar besonders viele weil man versucht den Latinos und Amerikaner nachzumachen... Nachahmer sind witzfiguren und werden ausgelacht.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

ich rede hier ja auch nicht von amis .. da wir hier nunmal in einem deutschen forum sind
aka deutsche/schweizer/österreicher

das es bei den amis einige rapper gibt welche von 0 auf 100 gekommen sind glaub ich nur zu gern


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> In der Schulzeit musste ich keine Leute zusammenschlagen oder Frauen als Nutten bezeichnen nur damit ich beliebt werde.





			
				Cornflakes schrieb:
			
		

> " Respektiert werde ich auch und man weiss das ich zuschlage wenn man mich reizt. "



Is klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2009)

Ich muss ja sagen...ich hab zur Zeit so einen Flash auf "Ey du hast keine Bitch am Start" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und lasst mal das Flamen.

EDIT:

Um doch noch was zum Thema beizutragen:
Das schnelle Sprechen kommt von selbst, wenn man Raptexte viel hört. z.B. waren einige KIZ-Texte für mich früher unfassbar schnell, jetzt komm ich höchstens mal bei mitrappen ausser Atem ;D


----------



## Blooddrainer (21. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...
> Um doch noch was zum Thema beizutragen:
> Das schnelle Sprechen kommt von selbst, wenn man Raptexte viel hört. z.B. waren einige KIZ-Texte für mich früher unfassbar schnell, jetzt komm ich höchstens mal bei mitrappen ausser Atem ;D




ah sei dir da mal nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da gehört ein bisschen mehr hinter ^^

Das ,,schnelle Sprechen,, hört man derzeit vermehrt , weil es einfach nichts besonderes mehr ist  normals zu flown ( flow = das geschwindigkeitsverhältniss von lyrics zu beat ) 

Deshalb hört man hauptsächlich nurnoch halftimes ( verhältnis von lyrics zu beat = 2:1 ) 

Wenn du was besonderes machen willst , musst du möglichst schnell rappen können- und dabei natürlich noch verständlich bleiben ^^ 

Nur wenige können das. ( genannt : Tripletime  , verhältniss von 3:1 )


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (21. März 2009)

man muss ja nicht schnell sprechen man kann ja auch normal machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2009)

Je schneller desto bes... Unverständlicher!

Ich mag eigentlich keinen Rap. Aber es gibt ab und zu Sonderfälle, da find ich es auch okay.
Worauf es bei mir auf jeden Fall ankommen würde ist, dass du nicht nur den stinknormalen Rapbeat hast, sondern noch etwas Melodie mit reinbringst, zum Beispiel im Ref. (Als Beispiel nehme ich hier einfach mal Bushido & Karel Gott, auch wenn ich Bushido eigentlich nicht mag. Naja und ein Schlagersänger passt auch nicht immer genau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
UND Rap mit Inhalt, und ich meine wirklichen Inhalt, wo auch geistig was hinter steckt, kommt oft besser an als "yo ia bitchez" und so - obwohl man damit wohl eher die meisten Leute anspricht, die sich den obercoolen Gangstarap reinziehen. 



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Musik zu machen ist in erster Linie eine Kunst. Man benötigt also Kreativität, Geduld und den Willen, ein Werk zu schaffen.
> Wenn du rappen willst, such dir einen Beat und probiere etwas Freestlye. Oder nimm dir die Zeit, einen Text zu verfassen. Er muss nicht perfekt sein, aber er muss von dir kommen. Entwickle deinen eigenen Stil durch Üben.
> Wenn du Freunde hast, die auch Lust dazu hätten, warum nicht in der Gruppe?



Und das sagt auch schon nahezu alles. Wenn du nicht wirklich kreativ bist, irgendwie reimen/dichten kannst oder ein schlechtes Taktgefühl hast, wird es schon schwierig. "Lernen" kann man es gewissermaßen schon, aber wenn man nicht 100% dabei ist mit vollem Einsatz, dann klingt es niemals so gut wie bei jemandem, der sich schon lange damit beschäftigt und eben "dafür geboren zu sein scheint".

LG..

PS:
Und wenn du mal was parat haben solltest, lass einfach mal hören, gibt sicher Leute, die dir hier gerne Feedback geben.
Aber dann müsstest du schon die, wie Alice Schwarzer so schön sagte, Eier haben, auch negative Kritik verkraften zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (21. März 2009)

hier so ungefähr sollte dein rap dann aussehen find ich, der schaffts auch ohne talent :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=x2NnnzhJ6nA

aber im ernst: ich denk rap hat viel einfach mit gefühl zu tun, schreib was dich anpisst, was dich freut , über deine ex..... unterleg das ganze mit nem beat aus irbgend nem musikprogramm und guck halt einfach mal wie es passt...das kannst net lernen das musst im gefühl haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: hm ich scheiss auch auf metal , ich hör nur grindcore , die männerversion des metal !


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (21. März 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> hier so ungefähr sollte dein rap dann aussehen find ich, der schaffts auch ohne talent :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=x2NnnzhJ6nA
> 
> aber im ernst: ich denk rap hat viel einfach mit gefühl zu tun, schreib was dich anpisst, was dich freut , über deine ex..... unterleg das ganze mit nem beat aus irbgend nem musikprogramm und guck halt einfach mal wie es passt...das kannst net lernen das musst im gefühl haben
> ...




omg naja ich denke das kann jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ohjeh ..der Thread wird noch ordentlich geflamt : /
> 
> Kenne nur einen weißen Rapper der gut ist ..und das ist Slim Shady ... möchtegern german rap brauch man nicht ..
> 
> ..Aber wer weis ..vllt bist du der Choosen one ..der deutschen rap ma ordentlich vorran treibt ...


/sign deutsch Rap ist fürn Arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Amy Rap FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2009)

Amirap hat genau so viel Ponenzial wie der Deutsche, mal grob gesagt. Es gibt sowohl hier als auch dort Schwachmaten.
Nur kriegen wir hier in Deutschland unsere mit, die aus Amerika nicht, weil sie höchstens dort als peinlich bekannt werden.
Ahja und "Amirap" hört sich wahrscheinlich cooler an, weil es englisch ist, also eine andere Sprache einfach. Meist so, dass Musik mit anderssprachigen Texten interessanter, individueller klingt als dieselbe mit dem der Muttersprache


----------



## Kontinuum (21. März 2009)

Zuerst solltest du dir die rhetorischen Fähigkeiten eines Vorschülers aneignen, dazu jedes 2 wort falsch betonen und reden wie jmd. dem gerade sowohl der obere als auch der untere Kieferknochen gebrochen wurde;
Wenn du das erreicht hast, steht dir eig. nicht mehr viel im Wege. Was du haben solltest ist (ein klein wenig) Taktgefühl und Rythmus im Blut. Rappe entweder über pseudo-sentimentale Themen (z.B wie Bushido) oder darüber dass Du die größten Eier hast und alle anderen sowieso voll blöht sind.
Für deine "Songs" verwendest du einfach Melodien bestehendender Lieder und legst einen elektronisch generierten Beat mit entsprechendem bpm und taktart darüber.
Achte darauf, dass du zu Beginn jedes Songs ein paar knorke Ausrufe wie "Ey, Jo, Hey, Was gaait?!, Ho" einbringst und deinen Namen und Label präsentierst.
Des Weiteren solltest du möglichst viele Fekalsprache verwendest und unbedingt frauenfeindliche Aussagen hinzufügst.

- Achte darauf, alles zu vergessen, was du in der Schule gelernt hast, kommt uncool


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Zuerst solltest du dir die rhetorischen Fähigkeiten eines Vorschülers aneignen, dazu jedes 2 wort falsch betonen und reden wie jmd. dem gerade sowohl der obere als auch der untere Kieferknochen gebrochen wurde;
> Wenn du das erreicht hast, steht dir eig. nicht mehr viel im Wege. Was du haben solltest ist (ein klein wenig) Taktgefühl und Rythmus im Blut. Rappe entweder über pseudo-sentimentale Themen (z.B wie Bushido) oder darüber dass Du die größten Eier hast und alle anderen sowieso voll blöht sind.
> Für deine "Songs" verwendest du einfach Melodien bestehendender Lieder und legst einen elektronisch generierten Beat mit entsprechendem bpm und taktart darüber.
> Achte darauf, dass du zu Beginn jedes Songs ein paar knorke Ausrufe wie "Ey, Jo, Hey, Was gaait?!, Ho" einbringst und deinen Namen und Label präsentierst.
> ...


Sinn???
naja also mit der aussage bist du auf dem selben niveau wie die raper die du so zu hassen scheinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: steht bpm hier für beats per minute oder beleidigungen pro minute?


----------



## Rednoez (21. März 2009)

Ich glaub mein Verlangen,ne Granate auf den Buffed-Server zu werfen,war noch nie größer.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> möchtegern german rap brauch man nicht ..
> 
> ..Aber wer weis ..vllt bist du der Choosen one ..der deutschen rap ma ordentlich vorran treibt ...



Du hast auch noch nichts von den Beginnern oder Samy Deluxe gehört oder? 
nc

@TE

Rappen kann nicht jeder. Das wichtigste ist (natürlich) der Klang deiner Stimme, dein Taktgefühl und deine Art zu sprechen (sei es ein Dialekt, oder ne lässige Art). 
Manche haben den Flow quasi im Blut, manche müssen verdammt lange üben um erste gute Resultate zu erzielen.
Ansonsten lass dich von den Schwätzern hier nicht verunsichern! Rap ist eine Kust, die viele hier gar nicht kennen und genau diese Leute müssen hier einfach ihre eigene Unfähigkeit in Form von Flames wiedergeben.

Üb einfach so viel du kannst. Beats bekommst du viele im Internet und Texte fallen dir bestimmt auch welche ein. Du willst ja schließlich ne Message rüberbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. März 2009)

Samy Deluxe oder Jan Delay finde ich von früher eig. garnicht so schlecht als musik zum nebenbei hören... Vor allem heben sich deren Texte auch ab von der Mehrheit d. Rapper die nichtssagende Songs schreiben, die höchstens ein paar Jugendstraftäter zu neuen Aktionen motivieren.


----------



## Kanalleiche (22. März 2009)

Wozu eine Diskussion, die vom Threadersteller überhaupt nicht erwünscht ist? Es gibt in fast jedem (!) Genre richtig qualitativ gute und individuelle Interpreten und absoluten Dreck (um es mal nett auszudrücken).

Ja, auch im Hip Hop ist es der Fall, auch wenn das mancher überzeugter Wacken-Fan nicht glauben mag. Hört Euch mal zum Beispiel den Rapper "Basstard" an. der dürfte sogar vielleicht manchen "Rocker" gefallen. Vor allem mag ich die Lieder "Kinder an die Macht" und "Die sieben Sünden".

Morgendliche Grüße aus Unterstadt


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (22. März 2009)

Kanalleiche schrieb:


> Wozu eine Diskussion, die vom Threadersteller überhaupt nicht erwünscht ist? Es gibt in fast jedem (!) Genre richtig qualitativ gute und individuelle Interpreten und absoluten Dreck (um es mal nett auszudrücken).
> 
> Ja, auch im Hip Hop ist es der Fall, auch wenn das mancher überzeugter Wacken-Fan nicht glauben mag. Hört Euch mal zum Beispiel den Rapper "Basstard" an. der dürfte sogar vielleicht manchen "Rocker" gefallen. Vor allem mag ich die Lieder "Kinder an die Macht" und "Die sieben Sünden".
> 
> Morgendliche Grüße aus Unterstadt




yea basstard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich würde ehr Blokkmonsta  empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. März 2009)

Es gibt sehr wohl guten Rap bzw. gab. Die alten Dynamite Deluxe, 5 Sterne Deluxe und Absolute Beginner sachen bleiben weiterhin unerreicht. Schade das so etwas gutes kaum noch produziert wird. Das war noch Rap mit Verstand und Gefühl.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr wohl guten Rap bzw. gab. Die alten Dynamite Deluxe, 5 Sterne Deluxe und Absolute Beginner sachen bleiben weiterhin unerreicht. Schade das so etwas gutes kaum noch produziert wird. Das war noch Rap mit Verstand und Gefühl.



Einige von Sidos jüngsten Songs können da aber fast schon mithalten, so ist es nicht.


----------



## Deanne (22. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr wohl guten Rap bzw. gab. Die alten Dynamite Deluxe, 5 Sterne Deluxe und Absolute Beginner sachen bleiben weiterhin unerreicht. Schade das so etwas gutes kaum noch produziert wird. Das war noch Rap mit Verstand und Gefühl.



Seh ich ähnlich. Ich höre selbst zwar selten Rap, aber dennoch finde ich es erschreckend, wie wirklich gute Künstler hier von irgendwelchen Ignoranten in die gleiche Schublade wie Bushido und co. gesteckt werden. Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man sich zurück halten. Die Sterne, Curse oder auch Torch kann man sich sehr gut anhören, ohne sich der Niveaulosigkeit hinzugeben. So ist beispielsweise "Gustav Gans" von den Beginnern meiner Meinung nach einer wunderbarer, positiver Song, der gute Laune verbreitet und von Gossenslang um Welten entfernt ist.


----------



## Smokka (31. März 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mich auch mal künstlerisch betätigen, und da ich denke das man mit rap gut leute erreichen kann wollt ich mich daran mal versuchen.
> leider kann ich keine Noten (verdammt hätt ich im musikunterricht nur aufgepasst RAW!!).
> ...



also..da ich der oberrapper nummer 1 aus australien bin, kann ich dir besten tipps verraten die du wenn du nicht mtv mit sido kuckst auch nicht wissen kannst..

also rappen lernt man indem man zwei gleichklingende wörter oder wortgruppen an ein satzende oder packt.. dazwischen kann wortwitz,geschichte und weiteres entstehen falls nicht vorhanden.. das klingt dann ungefähr so..

da ist eine maus
in meinem haus

und nach einigen jahren und 52 gold oder platin zähnen später

who tha fuck let this bitch in my house
i dont wanna fuck cuz i hold my mouse

verstanden?


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Einige von Sidos jüngsten Songs können da aber fast schon mithalten, so ist es nicht.




Dann gibt es noch einen Sido, den ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Vreen (31. März 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mich auch mal künstlerisch betätigen, und da ich denke das man mit rap gut leute erreichen kann wollt ich mich daran mal versuchen.
> leider kann ich keine Noten (verdammt hätt ich im musikunterricht nur aufgepasst RAW!!).
> kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wo oder wie man rappen lernt.




rappen ist natürlich völlig unmöglich wenn man keine noten lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jedenfalls mein tipp zum thema rappen lernen: Volkshochschule


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Du hast auch noch nichts von den Beginnern oder Samy Deluxe gehört oder?
> nc



hahahahahahaahahahahaha
... wenn die gut sein sollen ahja
najo geschmack ist verschieden aber samy deluxe + bushido + eko sind meiner meinung nach die schlechtesten die deutschland zu bieten hat.


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo geschmack ist verschieden aber samy deluxe + bushido + eko sind meiner meinung nach die schlechtesten die deutschland zu bieten hat.



Ich bin wiegesagt kein großer Rap-Fan, aber ich finde die Entwicklung, die Samy Deluxe durchgemacht hat, eigentlich sehr beachtlich. Der Vergleich mit Bushido ist meiner Meinung nach total unangebracht. Bushido bringt Texte zustande, die ich in der Grundschule schon besser hinbekommen hätte und bewegt sich auf einem Niveau, dass ich für absolut unterirdisch halte. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man einem Künstler, der mit so Dünnbrettbohrern wie Fler und KayOne zusammen arbeitet, generell nicht viel erwarten sollte. Der Mann hat meiner Meinung nach weder einen eigenen Stil, noch besonderes Talent und wenn ich mir seine Lyrics so ansehe, dann sicherlich auch keinen ausgeprägten Einfallsreichtum. Okay, man muss ihm zugestehen, dass er weiß, wie er sein Image zu vermarkten hat, aber trotzdem kriege ich das kalte Kotzen, wenn ich mir seine frauen- und homosexuellenfeindlichen Texte anhören muss. Von Samy Deluxe mag man denken was man will, aber ich halte ihn im Vergleich mit dem ganzen Sondermüll, den man in Deutschland an Rap geboten bekommt, für einen sehr vielseitigen und intelligenten Künstler. Er schafft es in meinen Augen sehr erfolgreich, Songs zu produzieren, die Entertainment und Anspruch vereinen. Und im Gegensatz zu der Sinneswandlung die so Knallköpfe wie Sido momentan durchmachen, nehme ich ihm seine Ansagen sogar wirklich ab. Man muss nur gut genug zuhören und die Begabung besitzen, auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können. 

Und wer die Beginner für schlecht befindet, der hört meiner Meinung nach die falsche Art von Rap. Ich habe selten eine Kombo gesehen, die so tanzbare, positive und unterhaltsame Songs abliefert wie diese Jungs. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich Jan Delay für einen der großartigsten Künstler halte, die Deutschland momentan zu bieten hat. Selten jemand gesehen, der live so charismatisch und mitreissend rüberkommt. Die Beginner beweisen immer wieder, dass guter deutscher Rap auch niveauvoll sein kann.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

also ich melde mich auch mal zu wort.

Ich selbst höre so ziemlich alles ausser: Punk, emocore,Hardcore und deathmetal.
Meine lieblingsbands sind: Samsas Traum,Subway to Sally, E-nomine Bulet for my Valentine usw...

dennoch habe ich alle neuen Aggro Berlin Alben und höre sie auch aktiv.
warum? ganz einfach Die Beats gehen in den Körper und die Texte sind manchmal echt wahr.

Natürlich wenn man sich den Durchschnitts Gangsta Rapper ansieht und seine Definition der Musik anhört:
Fler und Sido dissen voll rum miit hurensohn alta....
So einer findet das Lied nach Anzahl der schmipfwörter toll und erkennt leider keinen einzigen sinn dahinter..

Hier mal beispiele:




Natürlich gehören Kraftausdrücke und Disses zum Rapper da sein dazu, Eminem hat es uns vorgemacht ^.^
Ich bin selbst Mitglied in einem Label und mache dort die Beats.


Ich kann nur darauf hoffen das sich die Allgemeine Meinung über Hip Hop ändert den es ist sehr vielseitig.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

Da haste wohl extra die "Gefühls"-Lieder rausgekramt, wa?^^


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Naja...Fler ist bekanntermaßen ein Rassist...also so oder so nicht zu hören...
Sido gibts bessere Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kollegah hab ich mir jetzt nicht angetan.

Interessant zum Thema Schimpfwörter in Liedern:
http://alligatoah.rappers.in/Alligatoah%20...%20Part%202.mp3
Find ich sehr interessant und erheiternd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja...Fler ist bekanntermaßen ein Rassist...also so oder so nicht zu hören...
> Sido gibts bessere Lieder
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaah, ne is das geil. xD


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> dennoch habe ich alle neuen Aggro Berlin Alben und höre sie auch aktiv.




kann man musik auch passiv hören?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> kann man musik auch passiv hören?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




damit war gemeint das ich sie nicht nur einfach auf der festplatte habe sondern auch oft höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (1. April 2009)

Das dürfte hilfreich und lustig sein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiVcnJ5iLqs


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hahahahahahaahahahahaha
> ... wenn die gut sein sollen ahja
> najo geschmack ist verschieden aber samy deluxe [...] sind meiner meinung nach die schlechtesten die deutschland zu bieten hat.



Ganz ehrlich, das hat nichts mehr mit Geschmackssache zu tun. 
Bei dir fällt mir nur noch die Facepalm ein...alleine Samy deluxe in einem Satz mit eko fresh und bushido zu erwähnen grenzt an unfassbarer Hirnlosigkeit! Nein, es muss wirklich Dummheit sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> leider kann ich keine Noten (verdammt hätt ich im musikunterricht nur aufgepasst RAW!!).


Im Rap gibts keine Noten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du schreibst einfach über das was du grade denkst und was dich bewegt. Dann versuchste es ein wenig zusammen zu reimen, aber es muss sich nicht zwingend reimen. Und ich würde auf englisch rapen.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> leider kann ich keine Noten (verdammt hätt ich im musikunterricht nur aufgepasst RAW!!).


Im Rap gibts keine Noten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du schreibst einfach über das was du grade denkst und was dich bewegt. Dann versuchste es ein wenig zusammen zu reimen, aber es muss sich nicht zwingend reimen. Und ich würde auf englisch rapen.
Schau dir mal Eminem an, der is meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich der beste Raper...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fX7xSweoAU
schöner song
er rapt was ihn halt so bewegt... und erzählt von seinem leben.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. April 2009)

Als Anfänger rappt man in seiner Muttersprache...mit Englisch wirste dir um einiges schwerer tun. Vor Allem, weil man mit "Schul-Englisch" kaum die Rhetorik einbauen kann, die man in seinen Texten braucht.


----------



## Sqou (2. April 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mich auch mal künstlerisch betätigen, und da ich denke das man mit rap gut leute erreichen kann wollt ich mich daran mal versuchen.
> leider kann ich keine Noten (verdammt hätt ich im musikunterricht nur aufgepasst RAW!!).
> ...



Du brauchst zum Rappen nicht unbedingt Verständnis für Noten, eher Rhythmus- und Taktgefühl. Lernen kannst Du's wie so oft durch Übung, recht viel Theorie hilft Dir da nicht weiter. Du könntest mir mal in ICQ Deine aufgenommenen Sachen schicken, wenn Du Feedback brauchst (ICQ: 331117737). Aufnehmen kannst du zum Beispiel mit Reaper oder Audacity, beides kostenlos. So hört sich's dann bei mir an www.myspace.com/masterlennek

MfG


----------

